# Van Aaken Smartbox - superb!!



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I had the smartbox fitted a few weeks ago, but I have not had the chance to give the van a run since then.

I decided I had waited long enough and I have just been out and done 30 miles or so.

What a difference to the drive I had before, more pulling power, less gear changing.

Even the wife noticed the difference from the passenger seat.

No regrets with this buy, it certainly makes you smile  

regards

Geoff


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Geoff,

I've been considering one of these as well,especially as we have decided to tow a small car on an A frame.We have the Fiat 2.8jtd engine which is ok but the extra power gained by the smart box would be useful.

We must meet up in Clumber one sunny day and discuss it  

Steve


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: Van Aarken Smartbox - superb!!*



StAubyns said:


> I had the smartbox fitted a few weeks ago, but I have not had the chance to give the van a run since then.
> 
> I decided I had waited long enough and I have just been out and done 30 miles or so.
> 
> ...


Hi Geoff, If you don't mind me asking ... how much does the Smart Box
cost to have fitted.

Joe


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes I would be interested to know the price, might compare it with the praire rider who looks after cows advertizing on ebay. :wink: :wink: 


cabby


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I had a Van Aarken fitted to the Pussbus = 2.8JTD and the difference was staggering especially as for some reason I got it much cheaper than normal and I have forgotten the reason why. Maybe they felt sorry for me. Excellent product fitted by bleedin' geniuses\geniei .. bugger... clever people.

I now have Wow Power to the new fiat 130bhp multijet and the difference is not so staggering but I feel the results justify the expense. Engine merely ticks over at 70, first gear is non jerky and engine appears quiter even though it is a quiet engine to begin with. Can't find one link to Wow Power other than at Chelston so you will need to phone up Norman.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi all

Steve, if you want a look and a ride, let me know, its seem a long time to wait for sunny days

the smartbox was £300 sale price, normally £470. This includes VAT and delivery.

It is sold as a self fit unit, but I have been a pen pusher all my life and am wary of things mechanical / electrical so I contacted Geo at Pecks Hill Garage in Mansfield who is a member on here, and had it fitted there at an extremely competitive price  

I am pleased I did; the unit was fitted very easily AND I could have done it, but on the test drive the engine cut out twice. The next bit would have foxed me.

The unit comes with 4 settings, these being set by jumpers inside the smartbox. It is supplied on setting 2, which is normally Ok.

Geo spoke to Van Aarken technical, they emailed the info re the inside of the box and the jumper settings. Mine is now on setting three and works fine   

So I can have more power if I want it, ie jumper 4, but I will see how it goes on the current setting.

I cannot recommend Geo and his son Steve highly enough, they are excellent.

Van Aarken could not have been more helpful so thanks to them as well

regards

Geoff


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks for the info Geoff
Joe


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just ensuring that this thread can be found by a search:
Aaken

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Just ensuring that this thread can be found by a search:
> Aaken
> 
> Dave


Providing possible searchers spell Van Aarken wrong like I have just done then they will surely find it. 8) Only those using correct spelling would have difficulty.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I cant believe I have spelt Aaken wrong - I am fully aware that there is no "r"in there   

Geoff


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Geoff - what van year & engine size is yours?


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Mike

its a 2.3JTD. Its was first registered on 1st July 2006 but it was the last of the 2005 models. The paperwork says the truck part was manufactured January 2005.

regards

Geoff


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Geoff

Who manufactures the smart box, why I ask is I am getting various prices from smart boxes suppliers, and would like to try and get like for like. 

Charlie


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

here you go Charlie

http://www.vanaaken.com/europe/index.asp

Geoff


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have to say to all those thinking of getting one, get one. It is pure driving pleasure. 8)


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

*Smart box*

I have used Tunit for three and a half years, not sure if the other types are the same but the Tunit is computer tuned to the engine but is still a very easy unit to fit and remove.

I have the new Ducato 100 pulling a Bessie E460 with the Tunit and cruise control I am well satisfied with that set up. We travel a lot at night and just cruise along eating those miles returning around 34 MPG.

Night travel? yes we have to face the M25 and that's much more user friendly after midnight than it is at midday.

Les.


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi
Do not want to appear that I am commandeering this thread but I have just had my 2004/5 Ducato 2.8 JTD re-mapped using this firm from the MHF Discount forum.

LINK

He has done a great job
The mapping is not registered in the ECU
It is giving approx 27% increase in power/Torque
and the guy is mobile around the north west Cheshire / Lancashire (not exclusive) resides in Middlewhitch, you would have to ring to confirm where he is prepared to travel to.

I was quoted such a good price (£200) all inclusive I had it done the following day. Took about 1 hour and everything went smoothly to re-map.

Then I took it for a test drive, no need to put your foot to floor for you to be feeling the van pulling forward and when I took it up a long steep hill in 4th gear I was well impressed.

Need I say I am not connected in any way with this firm, just impressed with the product and service.

Bill


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

has anyone with the new 3ltr engine felt the need for one of these, would like to know before we pick ours up.would it give better MPG or just use a light right foot.

cabby


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Cabby

I don't think any guarantee better MPG but the effect of keeping in a higher gear/lower revs should improved the overall MPG but if you want to use the extra power to become a "boy-racer" at the traffic lights then I think fuel consumption will go down, it will be a few months before I get an idea if my MPG has changed.

Bill


----------

